# 5900 vs 7200 rpm : Hard disk



## bajaj151 (Mar 1, 2011)

I was planning to buy external hdd but due to non availability of Seagate USB3 as well as high price...I am going with internal

Two choices:
1) Seagate Barracuda Green 5900rpm 64mb 6GB/s 2TB - 4.6k
2) Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm 32mb 3gb/s 2*1TB - 5.4k


1) Can I use Seagate Green as Primary HDD (Install Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit)
How's the speed and performance compared to other?

2) Which one is more reliable ?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: 5900 vs 7200: Hard disk*

7200 rpm will give you a better performance than 5900. Are you sure it is 5900 rpm? Is it not 5400 rpm? Also I read somewhere in this forum that 1TB HDD are not to be purchased ever, but I am not sure if it is true anymore. So please wait for others to confirm.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: 5900 vs 7200: Hard disk*

Never use green drives as primary(to install OS and apps) always use green as storage purposes only!!


----------



## bajaj151 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: 5900 vs 7200: Hard disk*



lordirecto said:


> 7200 rpm will give you a better performance than 5900. Are you sure it is 5900 rpm? Is it not 5400 rpm? Also I read somewhere in this forum that 1TB HDD are not to be purchased ever, but I am not sure if it is true anymore. So please wait for others to confirm.



5400rpm
Eco Friendly Hard Drive | Barracuda® Green | Seagate


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: 5900 vs 7200: Hard disk*

i would pick 7200 rpm with 32MB or more buffer. better access times, more bandwidth.


----------



## bajaj151 (Mar 1, 2011)

Bought Seagate 7200.12 1TB -->2.7k


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow. No one bothered to confirm about the 1TB problem I mentioned. And OP has bought a 1TB HDD already. I guess thread closed :/


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

^
Loads of people have 1TB HDDs working fine.
Whats the problem you mention?

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

^
Loads of people have 1TB HDDs working fine.
Whats the problem you mention?


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 1, 2011)

I am using 1 TB WD HDD. It's working fine for last 3-4 months now.
And it's heavily used. ~20 Hrs. a day.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

I read in what-not-to-buy section that 1TB hard drives should never be bought. So I want to know if it is true anymore.


----------



## bajaj151 (Mar 2, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Wow. No one bothered to confirm about the 1TB problem I mentioned. And OP has bought a 1TB HDD already. I guess thread closed :/



Ya..I bought Seagate 1 TB yesterday....
Thanks all for the help...
(Special thanks to Ishu)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

You're Welcome buddy.


----------

